# Facebook Crash -- 23/09/10!



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

What on earth will some people now do!!

http://www.pcworld.com/article/206088/facebook_is_down_again_cause_unknown.html?tk=hp_new


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

glad ita back up, my mum has been doing my head in about this and thinks I have done something.

wish the site would go for good lol


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry guys it was my fault, i just started up a fan page for my business and loading lots of pics I made it crash ! lol


----------

